# Cody passed the TT -Temperament Test



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

I am very proud of my boy. HE passed the ATTS temperament test today!!! Here is a link to all the things tested.
http://www.atts.org/testdesc.html

Some of the exercises, for example meeting the stranger and accepting a friendly stranger are similar to the ACK CGC, but you cannot coach or talk to your dog AT ALL. Unless your dog is in panic and refuses to investigate, then you can encourage your dog to go and investigate. Otherwise, you cannot talk to your dog at all, the judge wants to see the dog's TRUE reactions to the situations...

To top it off... Cody got the BEST points out of 27 dogs..







The absolute best score would have been 33 points, which means that the dog would have reacted exactly the way the standard "requires" a GSD to react... Cody got 29 points. The only things he lost points were greeting a friendly stranger and accepting petting. HE was "TOO" friendly with the stranger.. in fact the test result says that he was only "mildly alert and mildly aloof"... I would rather have him that way than TOO alert and TOO aloof... LOL! Although his only reaction to petting was to lean on the person offering petting for about 2 seconds, and then a quick sniff if they have treats and then he became totally uninterested...









His reaction to the BAD stranger was exactly as the judge said a GSD should react. When the "bad person" came out of the bushes acting drunk, Cody went forward with his ears and tail up, when the person started yelling and acting out, Cody started barkign at him, and when he raised his hand threateningly... well.. Cody TOTALLY went off on him..again this was a simulated situation, nothing to do with SchH or protection work, so I am very pleased to see that he associated this type of behaviour with being protective. Cody does have protection training, but this place and situation was totally different than bitework on a SchH field, HUGE difference being that the person did not have a sleeve!!!
Needless to say I am very proud of my big boy!!!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Awesome!!!!! Congrats to you and Cody!!!!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Kathy!!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Big congrats Paivi! You must be so proud! Cody must have been awesome!


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

Good job Paivi & Cody!!


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice job to you both!!!


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Congratulations Paivi and Cody!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## luvsables (May 7, 2007)

Great job, congrats.


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone! It was fun. I cannot wait to have Brandie tested, when she is old enough (18 mths).


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

Super job! 

Christine


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

How did I miss this!!!

BIG Congratulations to Paivi and Cody.. Awesome!!!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks Lynn, I truly appreciate it!


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

Congratulations, Paivi and Cody! May I ask you a question? How did Cody react with a neutral stranger?


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

GSD07, with the first neutral/friendly stranger that I shook hands with and talked briefly, Cody wandered on his own to the side to sniff the ground and PEE.. (males







; there were a lot of other dogs there, so there was a lot for him to smell and pee on)... so he was marked to be mildly alert, he should have been more alert. The second stranger greeted us and Cody sniffed her and walked passed her. She asked if she could pet my dog and I said sure, then I just told Cody to come and say hello, he came by, leaned onto the person and let her give him a couple of pets, then Cody walked away again. On this one Cody was marked to be more alert BUT friendlier than they would have liked a GSD to be...


----------



## grmnshpd21 (May 5, 2005)

Awesome job Paivi and Cody! I knew you guys would kick butt!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Fantastic Paivi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
























Lee


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

great job Cody, congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Thanks again everyone!!!


----------

